# need help with android tablet



## len322 (Feb 11, 2012)

good morning all , hope someone can help me with a locked up tablet, the problem is the touch screen will not respond, a link for specs is listed below, thank you.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please provide us with the make and model of your tablet.


----------



## surensach (Feb 11, 2012)

Touch screen no response can be happen go two ways

Number one : may be too many applications running in the background or at the specific time RAM unable to process the query input made by capacitive touch screen 

May be you can press the hold button to turn of then start booting your phone 

If this doesn't work probably pull out your battery and insert again 


Number two : worst quality of screen guard , you know what i mean


If this occurs to you frequently you can ask for new one if you have the warranty card 



If all the solutions not relevant means you may need to give more information explaining about your problem 


Thanks,
Suren


----------



## surensach (Feb 11, 2012)

Touch screen not responding ? How do we can take it and understand the issue ?

If possible answer to the following to help better 

Was it works fine after re boot ?

Touch screen no response occurs frequently ?

How many applications you have installed ?

How many home screen you have ?

How many widgets running ?

What's your RAM capacity of your TAB ?

Thanks,
Suren


----------



## len322 (Feb 11, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Please provide us with the make and model of your tablet.


here is a link for my locked up tablet, thanks for your reply

7" Android 2.2 WIFI Touch Screen Tablet with Camera


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you have any screen protectors on the device?


Also when using the tablet make sure that you are only using one program at a time. Open or Download a Task Manager from the App Store to clear the RAM and close programs.

Your tablet has low RAM, with a slow processor so it may take time for it to respond.


----------

